# Dossin's Pepsi SD Paper Label



## jblaylock (Jun 26, 2012)

I took a chance on this bottle eventhough it is in REALLY bad shape.  I was a little confused about it and couldn't find any information on any bottles like this.

 It's a Dossin's Single Dot Pepsi with a paper label.






















 I was just wondering if anybody had any info on this and why Dossin's was still using a paper label after ACL's where in use and the logo changed.  Where there any other bottlers that used a single-dot paper label?


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe they had cases of labels they didn't want to throw out so they used them up, no sense in throwing money in the garbage...


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Maybe they had cases of labels they didn't want to throw out so they used them up, no sense in throwing money in the garbage...


 
 I guess they were blank labels?  Most bottlers moved from paper labels to ACL before the single dot logo.


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 26, 2012)

jblay...
 Maybe that's why you have to say that 'most' bottlers did.
 Clearly, this one did not.

 I love to see these anomalies brought forth...on any number of topics re: bottle lore.
 I love discovering them, too.
 Nice job eyeballing it.  Nice work sacrificing quality on your purchase for the historical note you added.


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: fishnuts
> 
> jblay...
> Maybe that's why you have to say that 'most' bottlers did.
> ...


 
 Thanks.  I did a double take when I saw it.  I have several Double-Dot paper labels and RWB ACL's, but I noticed the single dot logo.  It was cheap, and worth buying with the damage.  I've noticed that with Pepsi, Dossin's always did things a little different than the rest.


----------



## carling (Jun 28, 2012)

This post brings back memories of one of my old posts.  I have a single dot paper label from Cleveland, Ohio that Sodaman (my buddy) posted asking what was up with the Single dot paper label when all you ever see is the Double dot.  He didn't get much info back then, except someone kindly responded that it wasn't in Ayer's book.

 These are all Cleveland Pepsi's in the photo, with the one on the far right being the Single dot label.

 Rick


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the collection!


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 29, 2012)

Plain as the nose on your face.

 One doesn't ONLY see double dot Pepsi...single dots are there too!  Proof, times two.
 Apparently, very seldomly is there an 'ALL or NEVER' answer accurate when dealing with soda bottles.


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a consideration here but what I have heard about the Dossin company is it was a massive company. Selling other items than Pepsi and being a big company maybe they had so many bottles at the time of the change it was less expensive to buy updated labels than new bottles. Not sure but just a thought. I have worked for Pepsi for almost 27 years now and have a decient collection myself. Always looking to upgrade. Will post a couple of my collection shortly.


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Alrighty then,here are a few of my Pepsi bottles and items


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

and another


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

few more


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

just a few


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

a couple more


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

I am crazy over Pepsi bottles


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

I am thru I PROMISE


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

sorry cant leave that as a last pic


----------



## madman (Jun 30, 2012)

nice bottles! i see youve got some marion va in there


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 30, 2012)

One or two...


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: mindmaster
> 
> I am crazy over Pepsi bottles


 
 Me too, anything you want to sell?


----------



## mindmaster (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I have a straight side birmingham extra. Is that something you minght be interested in?

 Just let me know..

 Ralph


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 7, 2012)

i have several of the paper label and 1955 acl's for sale if anyone is interested...Just message me[]


----------

